# 315.175040 Craftsman Router



## George17 (Jan 12, 2008)

Greetings,

My name is Jorge and although I've been doing a little project here and there... I am not a savvy as many of you are; so, humbly I would like to let you know that I am here to listen and learn from you all. 

Here is my first question: I have a CRAFTSMAN router, model 315.175040, and I would like to know where to buy accessories that for sure will fit this tool. I would like to know which router table do you recommend that (although not too expensive), will fit this model and help me get my projects done. Is Sears the only dealer available? Thanks in advance, and by the way, Happy New Year to all.

Jorge


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jorge

You may want to read the links below

http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/904-what-do.html

http://www.routerforums.com/starting-off/5004-craftsman-315-175040-router-depth-adjustment.html

http://cgi.ebay.es/Craftsman-315-17...7451541QQihZ017QQcategoryZ20781QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.com/Sears-Craftsman...ryZ20781QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

==========



George17 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> My name is Jorge and although I've been doing a little project here and there... I am not a savvy as many of you are; so, humbly I would like to let you know that I am here to listen and learn from you all.
> 
> ...


----------



## George17 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thank you BJ. I will check them out.

Jorge


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Welcome to the community!


----------

